# Airline Petition



## liam1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey guys, while researching about airlines that were pro-hedgehog (didn't really find one unfortunately). I came across a petition to allow hedgies to fly in cabin on some of America's major airlines. I believe one of you previously posted about this, but I think it was a while back. So if you have the time, please do us all a favor and sign the petition, thank you so much in advance  http://www.change.org/p/american-airlines-petition-to-airlines-allow-hedgehogs-to-fly-in-the-cabin


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

There are already two threads the same as this so I'm closing this one.


----------

